# odd shrimp behaviour



## baxter (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got 3 shrimps and keep seeing 1 of them lying on it's back on the gravel. Every now and then it'll swim to the top then float back down and swim on it's side along the gravel. Then it'll start acting normally again and join the other 2.

Is this what they do when they molt or could it be something else?? 

I've found 2 shed molts in the tank that I've hoovered out in the last week so could it be the 3rd one is molting?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, that's not normal behavior. Doesn't sound good. Sry.


----------



## baxter (Oct 8, 2011)

what do you think I should do with him, leave him in the main tank or I can move him into a 20l tank by himself?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would leave him in there. It may do more harm than good to try and move it out. Especially if it is a stress related issue.


----------

